# 3 Talk On Sabc 3



## Riddle (18/8/14)

Has anybody seen todays episode of 3 Talk?

My mother sent me a message to say that they were talking to Dr. Marlin about electronic cigarettes. According to her she said that Dr. Marlin agrees that it is a better alternative to analogs, however still contains nicotine which is harmful to a persons body so people should rather just quit.

Can anybody comment further on this episode and give more information on what was discussed.


----------



## Alex (18/8/14)

I have come to the conclusion, that regardless of the facts. E-Cigs will be banned or regulated into oblivion.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riddle (18/8/14)

People must just leave us alone. Those smokers can carry on smoking so leave us to Vape On..

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tristan (18/8/14)

Alex said:


> I have come to the conclusion, that regardless of the facts. E-Cigs will be banned or regulated into oblivion.


Happy thoughts @Alex !

The game will never end. Vaping is too beneficial for us who are.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bones (18/8/14)

I don't know anyone that has time to watch TV from 4-5pm on a weekday, unless they jobless or retired.


----------



## Limbo (18/8/14)

bones said:


> I don't know anyone that has time to watch TV from 4-5pm on a weekday, unless they jobless or retired.


Or working shifts?


----------



## Riddle (18/8/14)

Lol... ye I was targeting it at someone like that or someone who works from home.


----------



## Derick (18/8/14)

Melinda works from home, but we switched off our DSTV about 3 years ago...


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/8/14)

Does anyone actually ever watch anything on SABC 3?

The only stuff I ever watch on TV is the occasional rugby game... the only reason we even have DSTV is for my daughters... Mandy watches some series and Kelsey watches cooking channels!

I don't even get into arguments with people anymore and my answer to everything is "Whatever"! I know exactly how I feel after having not smoked for 8 months after smoking my whole life... and that is way good enough for me! I don't give a rats arse what any moron who has listened to one program or read one article has to say!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (18/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Does anyone actually ever watch anything on SABC 3?
> 
> The only stuff I ever watch on TV is the occasional rugby game... the only reason we even have DSTV is for my daughters... Mandy watches some series and Kelsey watches cooking channels!
> 
> I don't even get into arguments with people anymore and my answer to everything is "Whatever"! I know exactly how I feel after having not smoked for 8 months after smoking my whole life... and that is way good enough for me! I don't give a rats arse what any moron who has listened to one program or read one article has to say!


 
It's really better to avoid all news related to e-cigarettes (just to depressing). My belief is that the assholes who control the world, are winning the battle.

But all of us ex-smokers will eventually win the war. That is my hope anyway.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riddle (18/8/14)

WE can do it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

